# Cap Nailers



## Patrick (Apr 12, 2006)

2ndGen said:


> :laughing:
> 
> That sounds like an invitation to a "new thread"!
> 
> ...


my bad its called a stinger. page 46 of the 2008 catalog they have the stinger for wraps and the crossfire for bigger stuff, they look like a lightweight gun too


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

Patrick said:


> my bad its called a stinger. page 46 of the 2008 catalog they have the stinger for wraps and the crossfire for bigger stuff, they look like a lightweight gun too



Ah yes...the Stinger. 




National Nail CH38 Stinger
When I first saw National Nail's unique new cap-stapling hammer tacker, I knew I had to have one. The biggest complaint I hear from installers who use cap tools is that they're tethered to a compressor. 

The Stinger changes that. It's like a basic, stick-style hammer-tacker stapler but features a rear-mounted coil magazine and an underbody cap-delivery channel. You just squeeze a lever with your index finger to advance a cap, then whack as normal. It can take a new user a dozen or so tries to get the rhythm down–squeeze-whack, squeeze-whack–but it soon becomes automatic. 

The angle of attack needs to be consistently flat enough to sink the staple through the cap and into the sheathing without it bending over. Loading the caps takes practice, too. I typically use the tip of a nail to coax the leading cap through the channel; still, it takes less than 30 seconds to reload staples and caps, so I can't complain. 

The short, 3/8-inch staple legs don't penetrate as deep as the pneumatic tools' fasteners, so they don't have a lot of holding power. In high-wind conditions, the caps and staples can pop right off, so don't be stingy with the staples if your housewrap or roofing underlayment will be left exposed for an extended period. 

I often use the Stinger to tack down housewrap and roofing felt at 3- to 4-foot intervals instead of a risking damage with a hammer tacker. Then I go back with a pneumatic cap tool and fasten off the material to the manufacturer's specs.

The Stinger holds 168 caps and 168 staples and weighs 2.6 pounds.[/



http://www.toolsofthetrade.net/industry-news.asp?sectionID=1491&articleID=619320


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

I just got to use my Cap Nailer.

OMGosh! 

I love it!

:clap:

It sings! 

The only way I could see Hitachi beating this gun is with it's cap=nail capacity (Bostitch requires 3 cap loadings:1 coil of nails). 

AND, I can't see why I can't use it to shoot sheating nails! 

So, I might have a dual purpose gun after all!

Another toy! 

I'm going to have to try out the Hitachis (Framer & Cap Nailer). The only nod I'd give the Hitachi (again) as far as the Cap Nailer goes is the loading issue (which is why I give Bostitch the nod in the Roofing Nailer category).


----------



## MJW (Jan 27, 2006)

Perfect little "kit" for DIYers. LOL:whistling

That's why it is sold at HD and Sears because it is a homeowner tool and "kit". Don't get me wrong...good purchase. :clap:

Don't kid yourself though....you were never going to buy the "professional" Hitachi anyways. This is just another one of your comparo's for your "Hitachi vs. Bostitch" claims. 

Patrick, I have found it actually faster to hand nail fanfold rather than dragging a gun around. For you, it may be different, but that is my experience. But then again, I do most of my work myself or with one other guy.


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

MJW said:


> Perfect little "kit" for DIYers. LOL:whistling
> 
> That's why it is sold at HD and Sears because it is a homeowner tool and "kit". Don't get me wrong...good purchase. :clap:
> 
> Don't kid yourself though....you were never going to buy the "professional" Hitachi anyways. This is just another one of your comparo's for your "Hitachi vs. Bostitch" claims.



I guess you missed the link I posted where a trade magazine tested the Hitachi and listed it's "problems" while the Bostitch performed flawlessly. 




This was the line that made me go with the Bostitch;

"*The Bostitch had no trouble sinking 2 1/2-inch *nails into dense sheathing. The *Hitachi did OK but left a few heads proud *driving 2-inch ring-shank nails."

http://www.toolsofthetrade.net/industry-news.asp?sectionID=1491&articleID=619320&artnum=3



Along with this advice on the 2nd post here regarding the Hitachi:

"It never had jams, but don't let the caps get wet because the cardboard falls off."



I haven't seen one complaint here about the Bostitch Cap Nailer, nor in the article posted.

So if DIYers prefer perfection and Pros prefer a gun that doesn't perform as well as the Bostitch, sign me up for perfection anyday.

:thumbsup:


----------



## RooferJim (Mar 6, 2006)

got the Hitachi ones but my guys don't like them and would rather hand nail there buttons. I prefer to hand nail when im papering myself, not that I do much of it anymore.


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

I think that the Hitachi is superior with regards to it's nail/cap capacity and it's 350:350 nail/cap ratio. 

But, if there's one thing I hate, it's having to go after my work looking for nails that didn't get sunk.


----------



## OldNBroken (Feb 8, 2008)

I just threw my two stingers off the roof into the dump truck on Saturday. I bought them last year specifically for one monster job I was doing and they worked great. Unfortunately they are pretty cheesy assembly and obviously break pretty easy. 

The idea is a good one and they actually worked very well for that first job, I'm not complaining too much because they paid for themselves on that alone. But they aren't very durable so I seriously doubt I'll buy another one. Anyone wanna buy a few cases of caps and staples? lol

Surprisingly, those staples hold very very well, I was shocked.


----------



## Onarooftop (May 19, 2008)

Hi 2ndGen,

I have about twenty of those stinger hand stapler's for the guys. Most of them love them. Stinger (N.N) also came out with the stinger pneumatic gun that practically fits in the palm of your hand. It is only about a 170.00. Very cheap. I have two of those. Some guys use the hand ones to get the rolls started and to fill in where the gun missed. Works real well. We buttonkap every roof, just because I am anal like that. lol. Congrats on your purchase. I act like a little kid when I buy a new nail gun. :thumbup::clap:

See ya,

onarooftop


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

Hey Kyle, 

The work's coming in, but I'm wary of going big right away. 

I think I'm going to keep the belt on for a good while.

I have a good guy on now who's got about 5 years on the roof over me, but I have to be 100% sure he's going to run things right.

One trick I have is to be really in his way and a pain in the a$$ so that he kicks me off the roof! 

:laughing:

He does great work! 

I just want him to "not" want me on the roof! 

I can live with that! 

That cap nailer is great. 

Haven't used the cap staplers yet, but I'm assuming that they'll be as good as Bostitch's cap nailer.


----------

